

Why There's Nothing Wrong with Being an Average Developer - hbradleyf
http://readwrite.com/2015/05/08/average-developer-10x-programmer-myth?utm_content=buffer86304&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
paulhauggis
This may be the case, but I've seen some pretty bad code in my time. We should
all strive to create more maintainable and efficient code.

~~~
kromlic
Indeed, and it doesn't take an exceptional amount of effort to learn how to do
so, either. I've inherited a large plate of untested spaghetti at my current
job, but we've managed to make some good inroads through testing and
refactoring; developers of all experience levels are able to produce better
work thanks to this emphasis.

